# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Как подняться после "падения"?

## Татьяна В.

Спасибо Вам, уважаемый Патита Павана дас!Благодаря Вашим книгам и лекциям я прикоснулась к Божественному знанию. Это началось четыре года назад, но поиски были еще давно... Сейчас, почти два года, я не читаю джапы... и многое не делаю, что нужно. Но сердце не на месте и хочу вернуться обратно, но нет того энтузиазма, что был, который изменил не только меня, но и моего супруга, он последовал за мной тогда. Я вновь читаю Бхагават-Гиту, Ваши лекции по Ее главам, все вроде осознаю, но так трудно бороться с собой сейчас... Как вновь вдохновиться и оставить низменные привычки?

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Лучше всего в этом случае найти вайшнава, который ведет по отношению к вам себя дружественно, который вас понимает, который вас не критикует, который готов вас принять такими, какие вы есть. С таким дружественным вайшнавом можно общаться, приглашайте его в гости, разговаривайте с ним, общайтесь, кушайте вместе. Нет ничего лучше дружественного общения с милосердным вайшнавом, нет ничего лучше служения такому вайшнаву. Читайте мантру столько, сколько вам хочется, пусть это будет для начала всего один круг, но это будет регулярный круг, круг, прочитанный с любовью! Бог любит нас, Он прощает нас, Он ждет, что мы будем идти к Нему на встречу! Да, иногда мы падаем, но только для того, чтобы понять насколько это грустно и бесперспективно. Преданный - это не тот кто не падает, это тот, кто, упав, сразу же встает!

----------

